# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Greetings from the Shadows

## Offradar

About to start next round of renos, and interested in exchanging ideas for roof conversions. Cheers  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Welcome Offradar. 
You may need to turn on your transponder for TCAS to work  :Wink:

----------


## Offradar

> Welcome Offradar. 
> You may need to turn on your transponder for TCAS to work

  I see what you did there  :Tongue:

----------

